# Segmented bowl



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Im just beginning to make my first bowl on my new lathe.Still figuring out a pattern and basically how to do it. LOL!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Both of those are going to leak!

Sorry, couldn't resist.

I like the second pattern, stack that on a solid one or two.

Can't wait to see your first!

Gotta be better than mine..........Iv'e never turned a bowl or platter. :laughing:


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm looking foward to seeing the finished product. So far it looks nice.
Donny


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I kinda like the alternating pieces and staggering them.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

So far I see a segmented funnel Itchy. Don't forget to put a bottom in there. Looks pretty cool. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Don't be afraid to jump into the deep end of turning Itchy. :icon_smile: Be sure to take lots of pics.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

So far I see a segmented funnel Itchy. Don't forget to put a bottom in there. Looks pretty cool. 
Mike Hawkins



I think Id better buy one of those face shields Mike!

Nope dont need no bottom,Gonna flip it over and put it on me head so me wife can give me a haircut!


----------

